# What's Up with Maryland SP



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

I recently saw that Maryland State Police was hiring. After getting bent over by mass state police I was kinda interested. I called down to their recruiting department and they told me they hire twice a year for approximately 100 troopers a year. He couldn't tell me why they hire so many, whether due to retirement or turnover. Anybody have any info on how Maryland SP is to work for. How's the lifestyle down there ?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't know what service you have for internet, but if aol do an advanced member earch for Maryland SP and ask them yourself. (I dont know how others work.) I did it with NYPD and 95% said dont do its not worth it. I looked into the Florida Troopers and found out the pay is poor and they only work xways. The Deputies down there say Troopers cant do much at all other then traffic. Atleast you'll get honest answers rather then from some company man who will say what you want to hear. I think that since most states dont pay much, there is not a huge desire to be cops. I'm curious myself so I'll ask around and post back. Good luck if you go for it! Brian


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

NortonComm5,

I have a friend who lives in MD. I visit there often. I cant speak for MD state police, but there are alot of nice places to live down there, for a hell of alot cheaper than here. My friend lives in Frederick, MD. Its a nice little city about an hour outside of baltimore. Im pretty sure MD SP has alot of money, and they have pretty nice equipment, but as far as the specifics of the job, Im not too sure.


----------

